# Languages



## e.Blackstar (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay, I have a couple of questions for people who are semi-fluent in a language (or two) that is not their first. I'm wanting to learn enough of a few languages to at least have a rudimentary knowledge: what one do you think I should focus on? I'm currently in my third year of Spanish, and I want to take Latin for sure...but what other ones would be useful to know? I'm not aiming to be fluent (because I'm not _that_ smart...), but I would like to have a rudimentary knowledege...enough to get by. (Conjugate regular verbs, have a decent vocabulary, etc.) Also...what tools have you found that help you learn? For instance, should I study by myslef, with a textbook, or should I try to scrounge up a community ed. class? 


 Any helpful ideas appreciated. 
-m'ria


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 14, 2005)

Ich spreche Taubedeutsch 

I voted for Latin, which I will probably try learning myself, German because then you can understand what the war films are saying (_Schnell, meine hanchen!_), Arabic because it seems interesting and one should always learn something in a non-Latin alphabet to impress people and finally, other, to incapsulate such cool languages as Finnish, Hebrew and Swahili.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

I voted Latin, Mandarin, and other (I meant Russian). Latin is the basis for many languages and names, Mandarin is the most widely spoken language on Earth, and Russian is just plain fun. I have a Russian teacher, which is invaluable for learning if you can afford it. They usually posess much more knowledge of the language than books and can teach you culture pertaining to the language (e.g. famous idioms)


----------



## ingolmo (Jan 20, 2006)

Even though I am absolutely sure that this statement will recieve criticism (but my statements are used to that), voted for other.

The language I had in mind was Sanskrit (how many of you haven't heard of it?0 ). It is the language of ancient India, the mother language of Hinduism and Vedic Religions, and not used anymore. My argument is that all linguists and historians have agreed to the conclusion that _all_
European languages have their roots in Sanskrit.

If you want to go even more deep than Sanskrit, you can study Proto-Indo-European, the culture from which today's Asian and European languages, culture and religions have been evolved.


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Jan 20, 2006)

> My argument is that all linguists and historians have agreed to the conclusion that all
> European languages have their roots in Sanskrit.



I don't think that "all linguists and historians have agreed" about this. Yes, there is one theory that suggests that Vedic Sanskrit and proto-Indo-European are identical, but I think that the more standard models have the Indo-Iranian languages splitting off from the European groups before the time of Vedic Sanskrit. So, while it's certainly one of the oldest relatives of most European languages, it's probably not their direct ancestor.

My vote, by the way, is for Latin - only because it's a language I've studied and enjoyed. Also, I think it's much easier for an English-speaking person to learn Latin vocabularly than, say, Mandarin or Japanese.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

French. It is already partly incorporated in the English language, and is fairly easy to pick up. Trust me...*shifty eyes*


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 20, 2006)

Go for French as like NR said it is close to English and Spanish so you'de pick it up quickly and Italian is also close so its also good


----------

